# It's kinda wild out there!



## 2dumb2knowbetter (Oct 15, 2012)

I struggled with my failing marriage, lack of intimacy and sex, later to find out about a long term affair my wife had which explained pretty much everything. I got drunk, wallowed in misery for a while, fell apart after I moved out, and took a year or more to kinda deal with everything and get back on my feet. This was all in my mid-late 40s. 

What I found eventually is that single/divorced women in their 40s and 50s, man its so, hate to say this, easy!! I mean I feel like the standard for a woman to have sex with a man at these ages is "well, he seems nice". Forget dating and extended courtships. Sex on the second date seems to be the norm, or the first date if you happen to know each other through your kids' school or soccer or whatever. 

I guess the thing we all have in common is - you come out of a marriage that was likely sexless for the last few years, and figure, "what the hell, I'm not a kid anymore, why waste time. This person seems nice". and boom off you go!

Problem is, it can be kind of a no-win situation. Women are often the aggressor right away, and if you deny sex then they get upset, think you are not attracted to them etc. But if you do have early sex and later break it off, they get mad, accuse you of using them for sex even though they wanted it right away too. 

A good problem to have I guises. My point is, there is good life on the other side of marriage, and if you were denied sex for a long time, it will not take you long to get back into the saddle.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

2dumb2knowbetter said:


> I struggled with my failing marriage, lack of intimacy and sex, later to find out about a long term affair my wife had which explained pretty much everything. I got drunk, wallowed in misery for a while, fell apart after I moved out, and took a year or more to kinda deal with everything and get back on my feet. This was all in my mid-late 40s.
> 
> What I found eventually is that single/divorced women in their 40s and 50s, man its so, hate to say this, easy!! I mean I feel like the standard for a woman to have sex with a man at these ages is "well, he seems nice". Forget dating and extended courtships. Sex on the second date seems to be the norm, or the first date if you happen to know each other through your kids' school or soccer or whatever.
> 
> ...


Have fun but be safe out there!


----------



## Vanicky (Jul 22, 2020)

My husband was on a dating site (while we were married) and he got a lap dance within 10 minutes of meeting one woman and laid on the second date with another one.

For his poor decisions, he lost half his assets and retained a considerable debt load. Whoring around can be expensive. Not implying you are...he was.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Vanicky said:


> ]
> 
> My husband was on a dating site (while we were married) and he got a lap dance within 10 minutes of meeting one woman and laid on the second date with another one.
> 
> For his poor decisions, he lost half his assets and retained a considerable debt load. Whoring around can be expensive.


Sorry that happened to you but the OP is single so I don't think it applies


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

2dumb2knowbetter said:


> I struggled with my failing marriage, lack of intimacy and sex, later to find out about a long term affair my wife had which explained pretty much everything. I got drunk, wallowed in misery for a while, fell apart after I moved out, and took a year or more to kinda deal with everything and get back on my feet. This was all in my mid-late 40s.
> 
> What I found eventually is that single/divorced women in their 40s and 50s, man its so, hate to say this, easy!! I mean I feel like the standard for a woman to have sex with a man at these ages is "well, he seems nice". Forget dating and extended courtships. Sex on the second date seems to be the norm, or the first date if you happen to know each other through your kids' school or soccer or whatever.
> 
> ...


Certian women who want to sleep around will go onto certain dating sites/to bars etc. Many women who arent at all as you describe will go elsewhere.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

As a man, you are entering your dating peak. I'm married. So, I guess I'll miss mine (happily  ).


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

I was divorced at 43 (2010) and was surprised at how things had changed since I was single in my 20's. Women were much more aggressive and open to sex very quickly. Needless to say, I enjoyed it and had a great, safe time. Fast forward to 2020, and I am unfortunately divorced again. I'm nowhere close to being ready to date, but when it happens, it will be different. I love having fun, but I want a deeper connection this time around. I guess with age comes wisdom (or stupidity...lol).


----------

